# Chefs, who cooks at home?



## Edge (Sep 27, 2019)

I was just thinking of this forum and how many of you are chefs. Then I wondered do you do the cooking at home or does the significant other? (see how PC I'm stating this? ). 

Just curious. I don't do the fancy cooking, but I do watch the cooking shows and learn stuff. And I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express many years ago !


----------



## daveb (Sep 27, 2019)

Cheerios is a food group.


----------



## Edge (Sep 27, 2019)

daveb said:


> Cheerios is a food group.



Maple flavored ones are my current favorite.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 27, 2019)

I do, and I know some others that do, but I also know some that don’t- one guy I used to work with I feel made an effort to eat as crappily as possible when he wasn’t on the clock.


----------



## suntravel (Sep 27, 2019)

All good chefs in know are cooking at home also, because they know there meals are very good and they want the best for the familiy and themselfs to live 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2019)

I cook at home pretty regularly, mainly on days off or short days. My wife cooks the majority though. I do prep some things for her a few days in advance usually, not always.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2019)

i order ubereats


----------



## stringer (Sep 28, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I cook at home pretty regularly, mainly on days off or short days. My wife cooks the majority though. I do prep some things for her a few days in advance usually, not always.



Ditto. At work I'm the sous chef. At home I'm the sous chef.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I do, and I know some others that do, but I also know some that don’t- one guy I used to work with I feel made an effort to eat as crappily as possible when he wasn’t on the clock.


What type of foods do you like to cook for home family? And just for curiosity, can you do that fast chopping I see on Food network shows with chefs?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I cook at home pretty regularly, mainly on days off or short days. My wife cooks the majority though. I do prep some things for her a few days in advance usually, not always.



That sounds neat. Nice division of work. Were you a chef when you got married so she knew you could cook, and does that intimidate her?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

panda said:


> i order ubereats



So, you're a chef too. (I'm learning, guys). What type of food do you make when being your chef self at work?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

stringer said:


> Ditto. At work I'm the sous chef. At home I'm the sous chef.


So you have to do the prep, like cutting everything tiny for stir fry? What is your favorite type of food to be involved in cooking? Italian, French, soul food? Bologna sandwich?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

I love the ginger sauce that is or was in the past used at Benihana. In the late 1980's I went there a lot and swear my youngest has that sauce in her veins. I can put that on any and almost everything. 
Now I just make a soy sauce, vinegar, and ginger powder, onion powder mixture to use at home.

I love hearing about your chefing (is that a word?).


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 30, 2019)

Angie said:


> That sounds neat. Nice division of work. Were you a chef when you got married so she knew you could cook, and does that intimidate her?



I was doing PC Repair when we got married. Then transitioned into cooking.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I was doing PC Repair when we got married. Then transitioned into cooking.



What an interesting transition. What is your favorite food to prepare? Or specific dish?

(Yes I'm just full of questions. 
I love the cooking shows and chefs are very interesting.)


----------



## stringer (Sep 30, 2019)

Angie said:


> So you have to do the prep, like cutting everything tiny for stir fry? What is your favorite type of food to be involved in cooking? Italian, French, soul food? Bologna sandwich?



Yes, I'm definitely in charge of stir fry prep. 
On my day off I make stuff that we can freeze and use on days when neither one of us can cook. We eat Italian, Indian, Thai, Mexican, American..... Right now in the freezer there's eggplant curry, Cuban black bean soup, lasagna, lentil curry, several kinds of meatballs, marinara sauce, pesto, spinach curry (I ran an Indian restaurant for awhile, I love making curry). I also love soul food, barbecue/smoked meats, New England style seafood, California style veggie centric cuisine, and anything spicy or spiced.

Most days my wife is home by 6 but I'm not until 9 or 10. So I trained her to cook and she's damn good. She likes to work from recipes. When I'm working late and she has time she makes stuff. Often she'll give me the recipes she wants to try a few days ahead of time and I do all the knife work. Stick it in Tupperware in the fridge. We only eat out once every other week or so and when we travel. But even then we like to do AirB&B and stay in apartments with kitchens so we don't have to eat all of our meals out. When she finds particularly badass recipes I steal them and use them at my job.
Her favorites to make off of the top of my head
Santa Fe Chicken Chili
Tomatillo Chicken Chili Verde
Thai Basil Ka Prow Chicken
Zucchini Noodles with Marinara and Meatballs
Teriyaki Salmon with Black Rice and Bok Choy
Moroccan Chicken and Cous Cous
Coconut Shrimp Curry
Harissa Chicken Legs with Leeks and Potatoes
Dill Potato and Feta Tart

We always eat "Fish and Vegetables" at least once a week. This is whatever fish looks freshest at the grocery store. When fresh corn is available the vegetables are sweet corn plus whatever veggies look freshest chopped up the size of the corn. During the winter it's a bunch of root veggies chopped really small for root veggie hash. 

We are spoiled. It makes it difficult to eat restaurant food.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2019)

stringer said:


> Yes, I'm definitely in charge of stir fry prep.
> On my day off I make stuff that we can freeze and use on days when neither one of us can cook. We eat Italian, Indian, Thai, Mexican, American..... Right now in the freezer there's eggplant curry, Cuban black bean soup, lasagna, lentil curry, several kinds of meatballs, marinara sauce, pesto, spinach curry (I ran an Indian restaurant for awhile, I love making curry). I also love soul food, barbecue/smoked meats, New England style seafood, California style veggie centric cuisine, and anything spicy or spiced.
> 
> Most days my wife is home by 6 but I'm not until 9 or 10. So I trained her to cook and she's damn good. She likes to work from recipes. When I'm working late and she has time she makes stuff. Often she'll give me the recipes she wants to try a few days ahead of time and I do all the knife work. Stick it in Tupperware in the fridge. We only eat out once every other week or so and when we travel. But even then we like to do AirB&B and stay in apartments with kitchens so we don't have to eat all of our meals out. When she finds particularly badass recipes I steal them and use them at my job.
> ...



That's spectacular! Dill Potato and Feta Tart, sounds interesting. And I can see why it would be difficult to "eat out". I love the idea of the tiny chopped up veggies. 
That Teriyaki Salmon with Black Rice and Bok Choy sounds yummy. I just learned of black rice by watching "That challenge Bobby Flay" show. 
Yummy stuff you and your wife cook.


----------



## suntravel (Sep 30, 2019)

stringer said:


> We are spoiled. It makes it difficult to eat restaurant food.




Yes thats why wont like to go to restaurants either, and because of our 6 dogs are not the most liked guests, but are part of my family 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 30, 2019)

Angie said:


> What an interesting transition. What is your favorite food to prepare? Or specific dish?
> 
> (Yes I'm just full of questions.
> I love the cooking shows and chefs are very interesting.)



Yes it was. But I've always kind of been interested in cooking...just never realized it until I was 27... I'm interested in everything. More focused on Northern Italy/Italian-American food. I do like making some killer Chipotle pulled pork though. Or stir fry (so fast and easy).


----------



## panda (Sep 30, 2019)

Angie said:


> So, you're a chef too. (I'm learning, guys). What type of food do you make when being your chef self at work?


current gig is basic stuff (limited by clientele). but previously was at a 5 star resort and made sexy food. all sorts of different cuisines from puerto rican asian fusion to mediterranean.


----------



## erickso1 (Sep 30, 2019)

stringer said:


> Yes, I'm definitely in charge of stir fry prep.
> On my day off I make stuff that we can freeze and use on days when neither one of us can cook. We eat Italian, Indian, Thai, Mexican, American..... Right now in the freezer there's eggplant curry, Cuban black bean soup, lasagna, lentil curry, several kinds of meatballs, marinara sauce, pesto, spinach curry (I ran an Indian restaurant for awhile, I love making curry).them and use them at my job.
> Her favorites to make off of the top of my head
> Santa Fe Chicken Chili
> ...



I've been on a Thai curry kick the last couple weeks. Never made it before, had some masaman take out and thought I'd like to try to make it at home. Fell down the rabbit hole. Bought some curry pastes and am slowly introducing the kids to it. So far we've done Masaman twice, and a light red curry which I put on brats and fries. 

And dill potato, feta tart sounds awesome.


----------



## stringer (Sep 30, 2019)

Angie said:


> What type of foods do you like to cook for home family? And just for curiosity, can you do that fast chopping I see on Food network shows with chefs?


----------



## atb (Sep 30, 2019)

i cook myself a good meal after every shift, and days off I like doing more time consuming things like ragu or roasts etc. or a complicated dessert. its fun for me to try new things I always try to get better, and use my knives of course. but yea after shift i may grab a couple things from work, like salad or veg. something small and no production items. unless i have stuff at home already. yesterday i made pan roasted chicken leg with les domes bleu, pancetta vinaigrette, frisee, parsleyand roasted sunchokes.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 30, 2019)

I do 90% of the cooking at home. When I met my wife the only thing in her refrigerator was mustard, mayo, frozen pizza, and vodka. 
I started to teach her how to cook but quickly realized it was going to just be better for everyone if I just do it, and I just like to cook at home. She has learned a lot from watching though. Now, if she does try to make something she sends me out of the kitchen so I can't see what she is doing. 
I'm chef at a German restaurant. So at dinner at home is anything but.


----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> mustard, mayo, frozen pizza, and vodka



Aka, dinner and a creamy cocktail.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah a creamy cocktail with no ice


ian said:


> Aka, dinner and a creamy cocktail.


----------



## Ivang (Sep 30, 2019)

I cook at home on most days off


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 30, 2019)

I shop for and cook almost every meal. It's my relaxation after a long work day.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 30, 2019)

I get oddly nervous when I invite my sous-chef friend over for dinner. 

But after awhile, I think she’s just thrilled someone else is cooking for her. I’m okay now. I do okay enough by her. 

Hey. Reminder! Tomorrow is her birthday.


----------



## panda (Sep 30, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I get oddly nervous when I invite my sous-chef friend over for dinner.
> 
> But after awhile, I think she’s just thrilled someone else is cooking for her. I’m okay now. I do okay enough by her.
> 
> Hey. Reminder! Tomorrow is her birthday.


you could pour us a bowl of cereal and we would still be happy.


----------



## daveb (Sep 30, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I get oddly nervous when I invite my sous-chef friend over for dinner.
> 
> But after awhile, I think she’s just thrilled someone else is cooking for her. I’m okay now. I do okay enough by her.
> 
> Hey. Reminder! Tomorrow is her birthday.



Boom, I think it's an easy bet that ask anyone who cooks for a living what their favorite meal is and the answer will be "anything that someone else cooks".


----------



## Ivang (Sep 30, 2019)

daveb said:


> Boom, I think it's an easy bet that ask anyone who cooks for a living what their favorite meal is and the answer will be "anything that someone else cooks".




Ooohh yeahh


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2019)

daveb said:


> Boom, I think it's an easy bet that ask anyone who cooks for a living what their favorite meal is and the answer will be "anything that someone else cooks".



As long as it's edibly decent.


----------



## Edge (Oct 1, 2019)

*@stringer *Thanks for that You Tube. I'm so impressed at the cutting of that knife. That looks so sharp to just whish through the onions horizontally.


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2019)

Here is the recipe for the tart. It's easy and delicious. And yes I have stolen this one. I've used the same combination of veggies and Feta a couple of times for quiche. As well as used the same filling in mini tart shells as a banquet hors d'oeuvre.

https://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/potato-leek-feta-tart-recipe


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 1, 2019)

Chefs...

How long does it take you to cook an average meal at home? I realise there is a lot of wiggle room here depending on the complexity of the meal.

I ask because I can't seem to spend _less_ than a hour in the kitchen (unless it is a trivial meal). This does include cleaning up 90% of the mess so I can relax after the meal. I am not great at meal multi-tasking, I tend to be very sequential. Our kitchen is small so there is a bit of time wasted in managing the space... An hour seems like a lot but I don't really know what a decent benchmark is!?

(late edit/addendum: I am not a pro chef!)


----------



## panda (Oct 1, 2019)

3 minutes in the microwave for instant ramen


----------



## stringer (Oct 1, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> Chefs...
> 
> How long does it take you to cook an average meal at home? I realise there is a lot of wiggle room here depending on the complexity of the meal.
> 
> I ask because I can't seem to spend _less_ than a hour in the kitchen (unless it is a trivial meal). This does include cleaning up 90% of the mess so I can relax after the meal. I am not great at meal multi-tasking, I tend to be very sequential. Our kitchen is small so there is a bit of time wasted in managing the space... An hour seems like a lot but I don't really know what a decent benchmark is!?




There is no right or wrong answer. Planning, organization, and practice can help you a lot with efficiency.

I am able to cook a meal in as little as ten minutes Chopped Challenge style if I have to from whatever ingredients are available. The drawback is that Chopped Challenge style cooking takes exponentially longer to clean up than careful, meticulous, cleaning as you go style cooking. If I am stocking the freezer and/or doing all of the veggie prep for the week on my day off then I might spend 8 hours in the kitchen, prepping, cooking, cleaning. But I will use that time to literally make dozens of dinners. My wife uses the leftovers for her lunches and I eat lunch at work. 

We do grocery shopping once per week and have a plan of every dinner we will make. If everything is already chopped, most meals for two can be put together in under half an hour. Just the time it takes to heat the oven and roast something or to saute the all the ingredients. Or my wife's favorite, the Instant Pot. Clean up each night is much more minimal if you do all of your major prep work in one day. Our kitchen is a galley in a tiny Boston apartment. The only thing good about it is that when guests ask if they can help with anything it is very to easy to demonstrate that there is only (barely) enough room for two people in our kitchen.


----------



## Edge (Oct 1, 2019)

stringer said:


> Here is the recipe for the tart. It's easy and delicious. And yes I have stolen this one. I've used the same combination of veggies and Feta a couple of times for quiche. As well as used the same filling in mini tart shells as a banquet hors d'oeuvre.
> 
> https://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/potato-leek-feta-tart-recipe



Thanks so much. I've saved it so I can study on the ingredients and process to get it made.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 1, 2019)

An hour seems reasonable, including cleanup, depending on what you're making. I'd say for me, anywhere from 30 minutes to 1 1/2 hours is generally the time I spend, except for long cooking time stuff, then I'm not hanging around for something on a long/slow cook.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 1, 2019)

@stringer, @M1k3,

Thanks for the replies. I guess I am not too far off the mark. 

My 'problem' is probably having a set of easy-moderate complexity meals rather than having a higher rotation of 'easy' meals. Me and the missus alternate between cooking nights. We generally do mini-batches that last two to three nights. I guess if you divide an hour or an hour and a half by two or three it is reasonable.



stringer said:


> If everything is already chopped,



Interesting... after your grocery shopping, do you do prep for your meal plan? That sounds like an interesting approach...



stringer said:


> Our kitchen is a galley in a tiny Boston apartment.



I hear that. Same as our past few. I can't believe how tiny some of the kitchens are in modern apartments. Many of them are one-wall kitchens opening up into a dining room space. Just enough space to... err... microwave that instant ramen


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 1, 2019)

Angie said:


> What type of foods do you like to cook for home family? And just for curiosity, can you do that fast chopping I see on Food network shows with chefs?



I live by myself so I cook whatever I feel like eating/spending the time on, or what looks good at the store, or what I have around. A while ago I had a bunch of pork organs from some whole hogs my brother and I butchered so I ate Philippine and Indonesian stir fries and curries for a week, awesome stuff.

And yes, I do the fast chopping.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 1, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I was doing PC Repair when we got married. Then transitioned into cooking.



Huh, I used to be a systems admin and then decided I wanted to be a chef. Figured I was the only one, good for you!


----------



## jferreir (Oct 2, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> I was doing PC Repair when we got married. Then transitioned into cooking.





GorillaGrunt said:


> Huh, I used to be a systems admin and then decided I wanted to be a chef. Figured I was the only one, good for you!



I have so much respect for both of you. I have to ask, though, were you not worried/concerned about the lower earning potential? How did you rationalize the decision given that most people recommend the opposite trajectory? What pushed you to take the leap, so to speak?


----------



## Sharpchef (Oct 2, 2019)

Me, every day... Because i like good food, and finally i found a job with good sparetime. 

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## Edge (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks to all for making this a most interesting thread. I hope more will chime in and ask and answer questions.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 2, 2019)

jferreir said:


> I have so much respect for both of you. I have to ask, though, were you not worried/concerned about the lower earning potential? How did you rationalize the decision given that most people recommend the opposite trajectory? What pushed you to take the leap, so to speak?



Ran numbers and made sure I was in a position to do it!


----------



## Eloh (Oct 2, 2019)

The kids need to eat well so I need to cook daily. Doesn't help that My wife is a terrible cook


----------



## labor of love (Oct 2, 2019)

Dinner for me last night was cappocollo and Brie on crackers with a salad and chocolate nuts for dessert. 
I often don’t have time to cook at home but I still try and eat good stuff that’s easy to prepare on short notice.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 2, 2019)

jferreir said:


> I have so much respect for both of you. I have to ask, though, were you not worried/concerned about the lower earning potential? How did you rationalize the decision given that most people recommend the opposite trajectory? What pushed you to take the leap, so to speak?



Well, I was one those lowly techs, think Geek Squad, but not. It just wasn't fun anymore. Viruses, people telling me what's wrong with the there PC but have no clue and my boss, he sucked, to put it politely. He didn't pay me for a week's work, said I stole something that he sold and I watched him sell it. My neighbors work was hiring a dishwasher. I left. My wife was working for a school district at the time.


----------



## panda (Oct 2, 2019)

my dinner tonight: guinness and rye


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 3, 2019)

panda said:


> my dinner tonight: guinness and rye



 What happened to the cup ramen?


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 3, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> Chefs...
> 
> How long does it take you to cook an average meal at home? I realise there is a lot of wiggle room here depending on the complexity of the meal.
> 
> ...


I know where you are going with this and I can clear some things up.

Professional chefs do not produce food at home with the same degree of precision that they do at work due to a lack of staff, tools, equipment and willingness to toss food away. At home they are just as efficient or inefficient as the common man.

Chefs will produce pro style meals from time to time. Mostly for events being held by non family members. For the wife and kids at home? Hotdogs, hamburgers and cereal. With an occasional slow cooker meal.

Chefs that DO cook professional meals at home daily are lonely pretentious bastards that are to be shunned and ridiculed when they are not on the clock.

Chefs are just as prone to fast food, frozen, sugary snacks and pizza pockets as the next man. Being a professional chef does not protect one from their deep human desire to poison themselves with the colorful bags and boxes you find at the local store.


----------



## Edge (Oct 3, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Chefs that DO cook professional meals at home daily are lonely pretentious bastards that are to be shunned and ridiculed when they are not on the clock.



Why are you so nasty? We are having a nice conversation here, and the guys that have posted are like real people with a decent outlook on life.


----------



## Edge (Oct 3, 2019)

@Chef Doom and what do you cook at home, or does your wife/partner do most of the home cooking? What is your favorite meal to make? Do you do the fast cutting when at work? ever at home?


----------



## labor of love (Oct 3, 2019)

TBH when I do go all out and cook stuff at home I’m mainly just testing new things whether it be a different technique or a flavor pairings or how different cuts of meat or veg prep effect cooking process. I like being my own guinea pig and use my kitchen as a test kitchen trying things that a majority of the time I would never serve.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm not a cook, but that's generally how I cook at home too. There must be something new about it every time. My wife doesn't even complain anymore when everyday I make her and my kid eggs and toast for breakfast (that's what she wants), and invent something newish (within reasonable before-8am parameters) for myself.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 3, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I know where you are going with this and I can clear some things up.
> 
> Professional chefs do not produce food at home with the same degree of precision that they do at work due to a lack of staff, tools, equipment and willingness to toss food away. At home they are just as efficient or inefficient as the common man.
> 
> ...



I'd say a lot, not all, fall somewhere in between all out and Chef Mic.



Angie said:


> Why are you so nasty? We are having a nice conversation here, and the guys that have posted are like real people with a decent outlook on life.



Sometimes, I just feel like exerting as little effort as possible and the wife does also.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 3, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Chefs that DO cook professional meals at home daily are passionate about food and building their repertoire through experimentation. Also chicks dig it and you save on taking them out to someplace you’re just going to critique the food anyway.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## panda (Oct 3, 2019)

If I cook for friends I spend way more.on ingredients than if I were to take them out to a restaurant...

For example, for last tailgate party (dolphins vs patriots game) i spent over $100 just for burgers.. I didn't even eat one as I was completey wasted from shotgunning beers and chugging vodka cocktails..


----------



## Ochazuke (Oct 3, 2019)

panda said:


> If I cook for friends I spend way more.on ingredients than if I were to take them out to a restaurant...
> 
> For example, for last tailgate party (dolphins vs patriots game) i spent over $100 just for burgers.. I didn't even eat one as I was completey wasted from shotgunning beers and chugging vodka cocktails..


Me toooo! I spent my restaurant life bouncing between izakaya and sushi bars. Many of my friends ask me for sushi parties (and they have no idea what they’re asking for). As others have mentioned, cooking in a commercial kitchen is an entirely different beast than a home kitchen. I almost always say no when I’m asked to make sushi for friends at their house parties. 

The last time I did was as a favor for a recently married couple and I dropped $700 just on ingredients. It would have been waaaaay cheaper and easier just to get some party platters from a local sushi joint, but they wanted experience of somebody making it in their home.


----------



## Ochazuke (Oct 3, 2019)

Also, as a reply to the general gist of the thread, I’m in to pickling, especially nukazuke. So when I got off of work, my normal food routine was rice, miso soup, salad, homemade pickles, and whatever fish I couldn’t use from the restaurant. Sometimes I throw in other random sides.

It takes me maybe 15-30 min to put together (I make large amounts of dashi a couple times a week just to have around). Also, rice cookers with a timer make the world go round.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

Angie said:


> Why are you so nasty? We are having a nice conversation here, and the guys that have posted are like real people with a decent outlook on life.



I have seen this question asked before and you would be surprised how many women I have met that were fooled into thinking that their husbands who are chefs would bring wonderful daily meals to their home only to complain that they almost never cook at home. People in general think how awesome it would be to date a chef to get the same level of cooking for free rather than going to a restaurant but the reality is most people do not like to bring their work home, at least not on a daily basis. Things change when there is no dedicated dishwasher to make all of the pots and pans that you used disappear and reappear with cleanliness.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

Angie said:


> @Chef Doom and what do you cook at home, or does your wife/partner do most of the home cooking? What is your favorite meal to make? Do you do the fast cutting when at work? ever at home?



Steak. I pull it out of the ice box. Heat up an iron skillet. Salt. Sear on both sides to rare or medium rare if it is on the thinner side. Bon Appetit.

Replace steak with chicken breast, pork loin or lamb for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

panda said:


> If I cook for friends I spend way more.on ingredients than if I were to take them out to a restaurant...
> 
> For example, for last tailgate party (dolphins vs patriots game) i spent over $100 just for burgers.. I didn't even eat one as I was completey wasted from shotgunning beers and chugging vodka cocktails..



This is the bane of my existence. Nobody is going to appreciate the dry aged ground chuck, raw chedder chees, gourmet organic ketchup and brioche buns you brought to the barbeque.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

panda said:


> View attachment 62125
> my dinner tonight: guinness and rye



This is man's dinner. I need to try this one day.

"What did you eat today?"

"Bourbon...with a cigar on the side. Cocaine for dessert."


----------



## panda (Oct 4, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> This is the bane of my existence. Nobody is going to appreciate the dry aged ground chuck, raw chedder chees, gourmet organic ketchup and brioche buns you brought to the barbeque.


i did grass fed ground chuck and hand chopped ribeye mix. vermont white cheddar, home made pickles, mushroom ragout, dijonnaise, fresh baked sesame seed buns from a local bakery.


----------



## lowercasebill (Oct 4, 2019)

Ochazuke said:


> Also, as a reply to the general gist of the thread, I’m in to pickling, especially nukazuke. So when I got off of work, my normal food routine was rice, miso soup, salad, homemade pickles, and whatever fish I couldn’t use from the restaurant. Sometimes I throw in other random sides.
> 
> It takes me maybe 15-30 min to put together (I make large amounts of dashi a couple times a week just to have around). Also, rice cookers with a timer make the world go round.


I have been lacto fermenting for years. Any thing with enough carbs. I have seen many vids of nukazuki but have not tried as i don't understand how it maintains anaerobic environment .
Any advice?
Also try misozuke egg yolk on rice or ramen.


----------



## atb (Oct 4, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> This is the bane of my existence. Nobody is going to appreciate the dry aged ground chuck, raw chedder chees, gourmet organic ketchup and brioche buns you brought to the barbeque.



Know your audience. Every experienced chef should know this. Kids in the swimming pool? get your local grocery store premade 80/20 burgs with too much ketchup and kraft singles on one of those buns with 5 sesame seeds that tastes like paper towel. watching the Game with the guys from the restaurant or some close friends? They would love that ****. They like helpin out or bringing some of their own ingredients they may be working on. long as it's good and rich no problem. just cause you cant hang doesnt mean we aint ballin out.


----------



## Ochazuke (Oct 4, 2019)

lowercasebill said:


> I have been lacto fermenting for years. Any thing with enough carbs. I have seen many vids of nukazuki but have not tried as i don't understand how it maintains anaerobic environment .
> Any advice?
> Also try misozuke egg yolk on rice or ramen.


I’ll give it a shot! 
Honestly, I don’t understand the science of how it works, but like most pickling adventures just jump in! I definitely failed my first couple attempts and my pickle bed got moldy, but eventually I managed to get crunchy, earthy, pickled goodness. Just make sure to stir it everyday. Nukazuke relies on daily aeration.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 4, 2019)

atb said:


> Know your audience. Every experienced chef should know this. Kids in the swimming pool? get your local grocery store premade 80/20 burgs with too much ketchup and kraft singles on one of those buns with 5 sesame seeds that tastes like paper towel. watching the Game with the guys from the restaurant or some close friends? They would love that ****. They like helpin out or bringing some of their own ingredients they may be working on. long as it's good and rich no problem. just cause you cant hang doesnt mean we aint ballin out.


Snot nosed finicky brats be damned! My pride as a foodie is all that matters!


----------



## atb (Oct 4, 2019)

lol


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 5, 2019)

Angie said:


> Why are you so nasty? We are having a nice conversation here, and the guys that have posted are like real people with a decent outlook on life.



Dont worry @Angie. @Chef Doom is your friendly forum provocateur. I choose to interpret his comments and 'doom' themed humor. His comment history and avatar are designed to not let us know... but I am sure he is a big softie in the flesh...


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 5, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I know where you are going with this and I can clear some things up.



I think you are half with me.



Chef Doom said:


> Chefs will produce pro style meals from time to time. Mostly for events being held by non family members. For the wife and kids at home? Hotdogs, hamburgers and cereal. With an occasional slow cooker meal.



This isn't where I was going (but I can see how this theme would be a common and irritating question). Generally all of us put in that little bit extra when we entertain. While pro chefs may have an advantage here, it isn't part of the daily routine that I am interested in.



Chef Doom said:


> Professional chefs do not produce food at home with the same degree of precision that they do at work due to a lack of staff, tools, equipment and willingness to toss food away.



This is the crux of my question... I guess commercial kitchens are designed to be productive.



Chef Doom said:


> Chefs are just as prone to fast food, frozen, sugary snacks and pizza pockets as the next man. Being a professional chef does not protect one from their deep human desire to poison themselves with the colorful bags and boxes you find at the local store.



No doubt! Whether it be cup ramen, bourbon...with a cigar on the side and cocaine for dessert.... or artisanal single origin grass clippings


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 5, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> .... or artisanal single origin grass clippings



Some of the best tea I have ever had. You could really taste the essence of earthworm eggs and a hint of loose bird feather.


----------



## Miso-Mustard91 (Oct 7, 2019)

As a chef I’m pretty lucky because so too is my wife!

When I cook it’s generally different things as oppose to our usual staples, trying new flavour combos/techniques/presentations for up coming menu changes etc, or obsessing over recipes to fine tune then to the point of over kill. 

My wife on the other hand is also a chef but she has nailed our “home classics”...
- green Thai curry
- soba noodles with edamame and pickled ginger
- spag bol
- chicken soup
...just to name a few 

We do cook pretty simply but then again maybe something simple for us is not always simple for someone else

Side note, take out or fast food is definitely not frowned up by us at all, we do partake in the occasional pizza and burgers.


----------



## Chefgibson (Oct 7, 2019)

Loving this thread. I cook family style comfort food 50+ hours a week. I still love cooking food at home on days off and am always learning and exploring different rabbit holes. Try to help with meal prep and kids lunches for the rest of the week too. There are nights I will eat the cheap ramen noodles or have a beer and tequila or stiff glass of rye. Today I'll be prepping a regular beef chili and a pork chili verde for the fam.


----------



## Chefgibson (Oct 7, 2019)

Miso-Mustard91 said:


> As a chef I’m pretty lucky because so too is my wife!
> 
> When I cook it’s generally different things as oppose to our usual staples, trying new flavour combos/techniques/presentations for up coming menu changes etc, or obsessing over recipes to fine tune then to the point of over kill.
> 
> ...



If possible DM me that soba noodle recipe. My kids are loving edamame and soba and ginger are my jam


----------



## Edge (Oct 7, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> Dont worry @Angie. @Chef Doom is your friendly forum provocateur. I choose to interpret his comments and 'doom' themed humor. His comment history and avatar are designed to not let us know... but I am sure he is a big softie in the flesh...



Thanks, that makes me feel much better.


----------



## Edge (Oct 7, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Steak. I pull it out of the ice box. Heat up an iron skillet. Salt. Sear on both sides to rare or medium rare if it is on the thinner side. Bon Appetit.
> 
> Replace steak with chicken breast, pork loin or lamb for kicks and giggles.



I'll take one of those steaks! Sounds yummy. So does the rest.


----------



## Edge (Oct 7, 2019)

@Miso-Mustard91 how to you cook with pickled ginger? Or are you using fresh ginger roots? I love food with ginger in it.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 7, 2019)

Angie said:


> I'll take one of those steaks! Sounds yummy. So does the rest.


The general rule is to let steaks rest until brought to room temp but this is only effective with minimum 2.5 inch steaks. I find I like thinner steaks to be cold.

Also been using ghee for the past few days. I like it. My place still smells like seared beef regardless hahaha


----------



## ecchef (Oct 8, 2019)

I’ll jump on this.
Yes, I sometimes do cook at home on days off. Why?...because eating at home with my wife is worth it, even with all the associated mess and washing up. And it’s a two way street. She cooks just as often as I do, usually with more detail and planning since her cuisine is more labor intensive. We appreciate each other’s effort to spend time together. Of course, there are days when we just want to go out for pizza or a burger. Some days, when I get home very late, I’m quite alright with a PB&J and a glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## Miso-Mustard91 (Oct 8, 2019)

@Chefgibson DM coming your way!


----------



## Miso-Mustard91 (Oct 8, 2019)

@Angie Generally we use the pink pickled ginger found at local Asian supermarkets, it’s sweet and has nice tang and best of all if you buy the 1kg pack and decant into smaller containers it can last forever....or u til you smash through them

Consider using ginger in sweet items too!


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 12, 2019)

Don't like calling myself a Chef quite yet but I try to think of interesting things to cook or practice different techniques on my days off. And yeah I dont mind cooking for friends and whatnot, just have them pitch in with supplies, prep, or dishes ha. 
Regular cooking I usually keep it simple, fried rice, miso soup, curry, pasta with meatsauce, stir-frys, etc.


----------

